# mes comptes bnp paribas



## yabr (5 Octobre 2019)

bjr
à ceux qui ont un compte bnp.....
impossible d'etablir le lien entre l'appli de mon iphone et celle de ma watch.....
l'appli mes comptes de la watch me dit d'activer la météo et le solde depuis  mon profil sur le smartphone !!

sur mon profil smartphone ,je ne peux absolument pas activer la météo.......

quelqu'un a une idee???


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> bjr
> à ceux qui ont un compte bnp.....
> impossible d'etablir le lien entre l'appli de mon iphone et celle de ma watch.....
> l'appli mes comptes de la watch me dit d'activer la météo et le solde depuis  mon profil sur le smartphone !!
> ...



Je ne comprend pas trop votre demande


----------



## yabr (5 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas trop votre demande


J’espérais trouver qq’un qui utilise mes comptes Bnp car pour ma part l’appli Bnp sur ma Watch ,ne fonctionne pas du tout ....


----------



## yabr (5 Octobre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> J’espérais trouver qq’un qui utilise mes comptes Bnp car pour ma part l’appli Bnp sur ma Watch ,ne fonctionne pas du tout ....


Mais comme nous sommes 6 ou 7 à suivre ce forum ,il est vrai que la probabilité que qqu’in l’utilise ,est très mince


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2019)

Pour info
Je n’arrive pas à suivre mes comptes sur ma Watch


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> J’espérais trouver qq’un qui utilise mes comptes Bnp car pour ma part l’appli Bnp sur ma Watch ,ne fonctionne pas du tout ....



Et c’est quoi le rapport avec la météo ? De votre premier post ?


----------



## Dead head (5 Octobre 2019)

L'app de la BNP propose la "météo" du compte. Compte au beau (créditeur) ou nuageux (débiteur), par exemple.


----------



## yabr (6 Octobre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> L'app de la BNP propose la "météo" du compte. Compte au beau (créditeur) ou nuageux (débiteur), par exemple.


Savez vous la paramétrer sur l’aw????
Quand je vais dans mon profil sur mon iPhone ,rien ne me parle de paramètrage ....


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> L'app de la BNP propose la "météo" du compte. Compte au beau (créditeur) ou nuageux (débiteur), par exemple.


Merci de cette information


----------



## Dead head (6 Octobre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Savez vous la paramétrer sur l’aw????
> Quand je vais dans mon profil sur mon iPhone ,rien ne me parle de paramètrage ....


Non, désolé, je ne sais pas la paramétrer sur la montre car je ne me sers pas de l'app BNP sur la Watch, uniquement sur le téléphone.


----------



## yabr (6 Octobre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Non, désolé, je ne sais pas la paramétrer sur la montre car je ne me sers pas de l'app BNP sur la Watch, uniquement sur le téléphone.


Ok merci ...as tu sur l’iPhone ,dans profil ,météo???
De mon côté je ne le vois pas et c’est nécessaire  pour ouvrir l’appli sur la watch


----------



## Dead head (6 Octobre 2019)

Sur l'iPhone, je suis allé sur Voir mon profil > Situation du compte principal > Météo du compte. Là, j'ai mis le "montant du seuil de mauvais temps" et le "montant du seuil de beau temps". Cette "météo" est affichée au lancement de l'application, et il est précisé que cette "fonctionnalité est également disponible sur l'Apple Watch".


----------



## yabr (6 Octobre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Sur l'iPhone, je suis allé sur Voir mon profil > Situation du compte principal > Météo du compte. Là, j'ai mis le "montant du seuil de mauvais temps" et le "montant du seuil de beau temps". Cette "météo" est affichée au lancement de l'application, et il est précisé que cette "fonctionnalité est également disponible sur l'Apple Watch".


Sympa ,je te remercie ,je vais aller voir ça ...


----------



## yabr (6 Octobre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Sympa ,je te remercie ,je vais aller voir ça ...


Je n’ai pas situation du compte principal ....je pense ne pas avoir la même appli ....je vais demander au banquier


----------

